# Pasta with salsa tnt



## kadesma (Nov 10, 2011)

This makes 2-3 servings it's easy and fast. Cook 1/2 lb. of spaghetti or angel hair pasta make sure to salt the water well. Drain and place pasta in a large warmed bowl. Toss wit evoo about 3 Tab. add one jar of hot med or mild salsa or pico de gallo or picante sauce add 1-1/2 cups grated Monterey Jack cheese blend til cheese melts a bit sit down and eat.
kades


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Nov 11, 2011)

kadesma said:


> This makes 2-3 servings it's easy and fast. Cook 1/2 lb. of spaghetti or angel hair pasta make sure to salt the water well. Drain and plave pasta in a large warmed bowl. Toss wit evoo about 3 Tab. add one jar of hot med or mild salsa or pico de gallo or picante sauce add 1-1/2 cups grated Monterey Jack cheese blend til cheese melts a bit sit down and eat.
> kades



It looks like a perfect, beautiful American pasta recipe!

I could prepare Pico de gallo, but don't know anything about that Monterey Jack cheese. How is it? Sort of pecorino, or roquefort style?

Thanks


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Nov 11, 2011)

Monteray jack is like a slightly stronger flavored, creamier and not as stringy mozzarella. It's a really good mild cheese and is my first choice for making mac and cheese.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Nov 11, 2011)

Kades, this looks worth trying.


----------



## spork (Nov 11, 2011)

Luca, it's cow's milk cheese first made in Monterrey, California.  Not  at all like roquefort, but not as hard as pecorino.  Also not as sharply  flavored.  Mild, semi-hard and melts well.

kades, never having made or even thought of this quick meal makes me realize I'm still a rookie cook.  thanks, it'll be my next pot!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 11, 2011)

Luca Lazzari said:


> It looks like a perfect, beautiful American pasta recipe!
> 
> I could prepare Pico de gallo, but don't know anything about that Monterey Jack cheese. How is it? Sort of pecorino, or roquefort style?
> 
> Thanks


Luca,
to me this dish is more Mexican than Italian my family loves jack cheese it melts easy and when it does it gets creamy and soft it has a very nice flavor the salsa can be hot med or mild fresh or jarred. it's real easy  I hope you give it a try,
kades


----------



## babetoo (Nov 11, 2011)

i certainly am going to give it a try. sounds perfect for one or two people. i am always searching for new recipes, just for me. i have everything to make it tomorrow night.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks everybody for the info about cheese.
Kadesma, I'll surely try it (with another cheese, but this is no problem, in Italy we've got thousands of different kinds of cheese), because I'm a pasta addict!

Thanks for posting your recipe


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 14, 2011)

kadesma said:


> ...and plave pasta ...


 
What exactly does it mean? Sorry my English some times is just not good enough.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 14, 2011)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> What exactly does it mean? Sorry my English some times is just not good enough.



I think Kades meant "place" pasta.  Your English is fine!  Sounds like a nice dish.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 15, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> What exactly does it mean? Sorry my English some times is just not good enough.


I misspelled the word Charlie It should have been place the pasta in a large bowl. Sorry I goofed.
kades


----------

